# He Said, She said the sky is falling



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a vent. 
I am so sick of seeing on the net and social media about the government take over. All the memes about the national guard doing this or that or going there. Guess what, in times of social duress it is the guards mission to help society. Yeah there going to drive down the road in a hummer. Yeah there going to have medical missions, yeah there going to have food missions, they might even have guard duty.

If you riot it is not a constitutional right. You will get your ass shot if you threaten officials. Protesting is a constitutional right.

As far are as the government wanting you to stay home you idiots, that's to stop the spread of a virus. Its a good reason. They are not coming into your house to take you to a death camp. They just want you to stay home unless you have to buy groceries.

So what your cousins friend, whos girl friends brother said that Agenda 20 is happening right now and they are trying cremate everyone after a hand job is false. Its not happening.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

I presume that your post was at least partially prompted by my post which looking back has a poorly written title. I don't truly believe that the state government is going to come in to my home take me to a concentration camp. Although that hand job has peaked my interest. 😁 I didn't really want to get into the details because I didn't think they were important, but what happened was two officers came into our parking lot at work and started questioning two employees about what their job duties are and if they were truly essential. I saw this happen myself although I didn't know at the time what was happening. Luckily one of the owners saw and came out. The officers actually asked if all the employees needed to be there or if he could use less employees. To me that is over reaching and not necessary.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

MaterielGeneral said:


> So what your cousins friend, whos girl friends brother said that Agenda 20 is happening right now and they are trying cremate everyone* after a hand job *is false. Its not happening.


I just want to know who's giving out "hand jobs" Is she hot?. ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who approaches that jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. Whenever you give up that force, you are inevitably ruined.
Patrick Henry

Nothing against the guard or the armed service personnel. JMHO it’s wise to question such heavy handed government dictates as a prelude to tyranny. Good reason or not.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SRU Viper said:


> I just want to know who's giving out "hand jobs" Is she hot?. ...


I am, dont worry, I will wear rubber gloves and you wont feel the callusses.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who approaches that jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. Whenever you give up that force, you are inevitably ruined.
> Patrick Henry
> 
> Nothing against the guard or the armed service personnel. JMHO it's wise to question such heavy handed government dictates as a prelude to tyranny. Good reason or not.


I dont get what you are saying. The gov is trying to keep people seperated so the virus can burn out.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Dukers said:


> I presume that your post was at least partially prompted by my post which looking back has a poorly written title. I don't truly believe that the state government is going to come in to my home take me to a concentration camp. Although that hand job has peaked my interest. &#55357;&#56833; I didn't really want to get into the details because I didn't think they were important, but what happened was two officers came into our parking lot at work and started questioning two employees about what their job duties are and if they were truly essential. I saw this happen myself although I didn't know at the time what was happening. Luckily one of the owners saw and came out. The officers actually asked if all the employees needed to be there or if he could use less employees. To me that is over reaching and not necessary.


Presumed wrong, never heard of you. But from what you wrote good on the cops that were checking on people but probably they did it in the dick mode they are famous for, so yeah, I dont know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I dont get what you are saying. The gov is trying to keep people seperated so the virus can burn out.


Have you ever seen government give back any liberty it takes from the public? A precedent is set and becomes the spring board to take more. Perhaps we have had a conversion where the Politicans have become moral.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Feed me some conspiracy stories.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Feed me some conspiracy stories.


I get what your saying and I don't disagree. There is a lot of :vs_poop: being spread around out there. I ignore it the best I can. But @Camel923 is correct. Our rights are slowly deteriorating and I don't see them coming back. Without thinking about it and off the top of my head are two. The first amendment is all but gone. The right to free speech only applies if your a liberal. Try talking about something from the conservative side and you are shut down. The fourth is all but non existent anymore especially with no knock raids. You are no longer presumed innocent until proven guilty. People assume you are guilty and you have to prove your not. I could go on but you get the picture.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> This is a vent.
> I am so sick of seeing on the net and social media about the government take over. All the memes about the national guard doing this or that or going there. Guess what, in times of social duress it is the guards mission to help society. Yeah there going to drive down the road in a hummer. Yeah there going to have medical missions, yeah there going to have food missions, they might even have guard duty.
> 
> If you riot it is not a constitutional right. You will get your ass shot if you threaten officials. Protesting is a constitutional right.
> ...


Well...maybe.....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I get what your saying and I don't disagree. There is a lot of :vs_poop: being spread around out there. I ignore it the best I can. But @Camel923 is correct. Our rights are slowly deteriorating and I don't see them coming back. Without thinking about it and off the top of my head are two. The first amendment is all but gone. The right to free speech only applies if your a liberal. Try talking about something from the conservative side and you are shut down. The fourth is all but non existent anymore especially with no knock raids. You are no longer presumed innocent until proven guilty. People assume you are guilty and you have to prove your not. I could go on but you get the picture.


Oh, I agree with what your saying but it has nothing to do with this virus. It's just the bullshit we have to fight yesterday and now, next week.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

You all, I might be coming off as a dick and that's not my meaning. I am just sick of the bullshit that is out there. You know what, people are believing it. That is the funny shit. Hell, I have been making comments about conspiracy stuff just to see who believes it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I MAY voluntarily stay home.
But if the goobermint ORDERS me to stay home, I think I will exercise my freedom and liberty as an AMERICAN.

I have patriot genes in my DNA. 

Hell, half of this country would load up into box cars for "resettlement" to "Covid 19 protection camps".
THAT is the scary thing.

My AKM is clean and ready. My magazines are loaded. My bayonet is sharp. And I ain't afraid to die. Are you?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If you look at the Johns Hopkins map of where the chicom flu is hitting, it is all deep blue cities. That means, most of the people dying from it are liberals and socialists. Now, I am not wishing death on anybody, but it is a mathematical fact, that every one of those Coronavirus deaths in NYC or Washington state or California is raising the average IQ just a little bit.

Is that really so bad?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shotlady said:


> View attachment 104999


Just my personal experience...I went with the latter and still got booted out of corporate America.

Either way, I'd do it again!

Carry on! :vs_wave:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MG you rock!

I'll add to your vent. 

Everyone stop buying everything! I wanted to buy handsoap tonight so I wouldn't have to take it out of my preps. Nothing, nada, zilch on the shelves. You nasty ass people dont wash your hands anyway so stop it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The governor of the State of Washington has asked citizens to report "non-essential" businesses that haven't ceased operation. They're asking people to report their neighbors to local law enforcement. That is Soviet Union, Nazi Germany level stuff right there. So, yes, I'm a little touchy about government over reach right now.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

inceptor said:


> I get what your saying and I don't disagree. There is a lot of :vs_poop: being spread around out there. I ignore it the best I can. But @Camel923 is correct. Our rights are slowly deteriorating and I don't see them coming back. Without thinking about it and off the top of my head are two. The first amendment is all but gone. The right to free speech only applies if your a liberal. Try talking about something from the conservative side and you are shut down. The fourth is all but non existent anymore especially with no knock raids. You are no longer presumed innocent until proven guilty. People assume you are guilty and you have to prove your not. I could go on but you get the picture.


Not to mention that your right to freely exercise your religion only stretches until you offend someone in a protected minority group.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You all, I might be coming off as a dick and that's not my meaning. I am just sick of the bullshit that is out there. You know what, people are believing it. That is the funny shit. Hell, I have been making comments about conspiracy stuff just to see who believes it.


Your friends know who you are and what you represent. No issues there. We've seen how you are during tough times.

Now if you start acting like Will, Operator6 or buttpacker6, whatever his name was or even Jimmie, I can't remember his avatar, then we might have an issue. :vs_lol:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

shotlady said:


> View attachment 104999


You left the "apostrophe S" off the f-bomb.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> You left the "apostrophe S" off the f-bomb.


But is it not "For Goodness sake"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who approaches that jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. Whenever you give up that force, you are inevitably ruined.
> Patrick Henry
> 
> Nothing against the guard or the armed service personnel. JMHO it's wise to question such heavy handed government dictates as a prelude to tyranny. Good reason or not.


Bears repeating. I question everything the government does. If they are talking and smiling, I am checking my wallet and reaching for my pistol.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Inor said:


> If you look at the Johns Hopkins map of where the chicom flu is hitting, it is all deep blue cities. That means, most of the people dying from it are liberals and socialists. Now, I am not wishing death on anybody, but it is a mathematical fact, that every one of those Coronavirus deaths in NYC or Washington state or California is raising the average IQ just a little bit.
> 
> Is that really so bad?


Does that mean some blue states might turn red, or at least, purple?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sure, this is an emergency. For your own good we order you..........

But, I am sure the government will exercise restraint and restore our rights and privacy once this crises has passed.

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/0...police-to-commandeer-needed-medical-supplies/

https://news.trust.org/item/20200402160625-8y12u

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...s-angeles-eric-garcetti-snitches-get-rewards/

https://www.silicon.co.uk/e-regulation/coronavirus-google-releases-location-data-338372


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

i think the people are being played.. We have a cure, and the government is still trying to tank us financially... There is no need to keep going, once we have meds in pharmacys and hospitals. I am pretty sure DOD has a bunch of that stuff too.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anti-malaria drugs have been around forever. They handed this stuff out like candy to vets and foreign travelers. And yet, the NY state governor is refusing to allow doctors to allow wide spread treatment with these drugs. Ya gotta wonder why?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Anti-malaria drugs have been around forever. They handed this stuff out like candy to vets and foreign travelers. And yet, the NY state governor is refusing to allow doctors to allow wide spread treatment with these drugs. Ya gotta wonder why?


Greed, bigpharm losing out. Many investors lose out if this big help from the government stalls.
We are a weak group of citizens here in the USA. The government, whoever the hell they really are, are in control, and know it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Does that mean some blue states might turn red, or at least, purple?


I'd prefer if they just turn black.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Inor said:


> If you look at the Johns Hopkins map of where the chicom flu is hitting, it is all deep blue cities. That means, most of the people dying from it are liberals and socialists. Now, I am not wishing death on anybody, but it is a mathematical fact, that every one of those Coronavirus deaths in NYC or Washington state or California is raising the average IQ just a little bit.
> 
> Is that really so bad?


It is because population density. We all know that the liberals and left make up the cities. Well, in the cities there is a large amount of people to make each other sick. Here in Michigan they are shutting down the fishing hot spots because the city folks are coming North and the sick ones are spreading the virus. I say amen. People need to keep thier asses home unless they have to buy food. If new people are not catching the virus it will die out.


----------



## do what (Mar 26, 2020)

SRU Viper said:


> I just want to know who's giving out "hand jobs" Is she hot?. ...


this :vs_shake:


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

SRU Viper said:


> I just want to know who's giving out "hand jobs" Is she hot?. ...


It's a he, dressed as a she, taking hormones.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

shotlady said:


>


Neither one. It's for f*ck's sake.



fangfarrier said:


> But is it not "For Goodness sake"?


Good point


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

I take ever chance I can to spread misinformation to make the US govt look bad.

They have done the same to me and countless others and they will continue to do so with impunity. 

Blind patriotism never did sit well with me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

esmok said:


> I take ever chance I can to spread misinformation to make the US govt look bad.
> 
> They have done the same to me and countless others and they will continue to do so with impunity.
> 
> Blind patriotism never did sit well with me.


I think I understand what you are saying esmok, but to me Patriotism has nothing to do with the government.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Slippy said:


> to me Patriotism has nothing to do with the government.


In theory that is correct. However, in reality, I see the opposite in most "patriots".


----------

